# Possible hurt wing?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I was trying to get my female tiel out tonight while I was trying to get her out.

When she moves her wing she screaches and she accidently nipped me and drew blood. My moms trying to help me see if it is hurt or not before we go to the vet with her. I am scared any one know if it got hurt by accident the way she kept moving her wing. though she did have a hurt feather but, we did manage to find out the problem it was a hurt feather. by accident but she's a pain either way. but she is doing fine now though.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmmm.... she could have a blood feather still and u may have brushed it the wrong way.... tsukas wing drooped at first cuz he had a blood feather that was plucked out by his parents.... could be a feather cyst. or she could have wrenched it wrong. either way, keep her warm, give her her favourite foods, and bring her to the vet. theyd tell you for sure if anythings wrong. i hope shes ok.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> hmmmm.... she could have a blood feather still and u may have brushed it the wrong way.... tsukas wing drooped at first cuz he had a blood feather that was plucked out by his parents.... could be a feather cyst. or she could have wrenched it wrong. either way, keep her warm, give her her favourite foods, and bring her to the vet. theyd tell you for sure if anythings wrong. i hope shes ok.


Yeah, she's alright, my mom found the problem and it was an accidentle blood feather. She's doing fine now. She's moving her wing better. But, I'm gonna keep an eye on her and see how she's doing tomorrow if she looks in pain tomorrow still after the feather being gently removed. She's not bleading bad but, I'm still gonna keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't screach up a storm agian.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is it bleeding at all? if so, completely pluck it. take some tweezers and firmly grab as far down to the base of the feather as you can and gently but firmly pull it out. have someone hold the wing gently. it needs to be removed if its bleeding. itll hurt, yes, but it can keep bleeding and if she hits it again it may do worse damage and she can bleed to death. just hold her in a towel, spread her wing and gently pull the feather out. after put pressure on where it was pulled to stop that bleeding as it will bleed for a little bit.

i had to do this with tsuka last week. make sure you pull the complete feather out. if its broken too close to the skin, bring her to a vet asap dont attempt to pull it yourself. you may break the feather off and she wont stop bleeding.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> is it bleeding at all? if so, completely pluck it. take some tweezers and firmly grab as far down to the base of the feather as you can and gently but firmly pull it out. have someone hold the wing gently. it needs to be removed if its bleeding. itll hurt, yes, but it can keep bleeding and if she hits it again it may do worse damage and she can bleed to death. just hold her in a towel, spread her wing and gently pull the feather out. after put pressure on where it was pulled to stop that bleeding as it will bleed for a little bit.
> 
> i had to do this with tsuka last week. make sure you pull the complete feather out. if its broken too close to the skin, bring her to a vet asap dont attempt to pull it yourself. you may break the feather off and she wont stop bleeding.


 
Right know it's not bleading which is good, My mom carefully removed it. cause it was already to the point to where it could be carefully removed cause I asked my mom to help me look at her since I still live with her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then shes good. the feathers removed, it will grow back soon. its very easy to solve blood feather problems. its just scary thats all.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> then shes good. the feathers removed, it will grow back soon. its very easy to solve blood feather problems. its just scary thats all.


 
Belive me it was. Specially if they nip


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsukas made us bleed. dally has hardly ever made us even say ow lol


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> tsukas made us bleed. dally has hardly ever made us even say ow lol


Hehe, zivas like tsuka and pumkins like dally ziva makes me lead once in awhile pumkin never.


----------

